# 200 mile per week Strava Challenge



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I signed up for a 200 mile per week Challenge which starts Saturday, You have to ride 200 miles EACH week for the following 3 weeks. My current mileage is about 145 miles per week. My morning rides are either a 27 or a 36 mile loop morning, getting them done in 1.5 or 2 hour respectively. I'm thinking of throwing in a long ride on the weekend with 4 week day rides to make the 200 each week, which gives a couple days off for recovery. My longest ride is 50 miles, so trying to figure out Saturday what I should target for without hitting it too hard to wear myself out and be tapped during the week for my morning rides before work. I was pretty pooped after the 50 mile ride but that was about a month and a half ago and I am putting more miles in now each week. Also average speed is 16 mph with mostly aerobic HR on my morning rides. I've been riding since June and just upgraded to a road bike Sept 1st. Figured I would skip Friday and Sunday before and after the long day to give some rest but that leaves it tight if I get a rainy morning during the week. Thoughts or suggestions on best approach to this? Skipping a day before and after the longer ride? Should I try for even longer ride on the weekend requiring less days during the week?


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Which challenge is that? They have the Oktober fest in that same period that is 60hr total riding time in 3 weeks.
Cannondale


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, I for some reason mis-read this - I thought is was 200 miles per week - 20 hours per week is probably not going to happen - I can't see how I would put that much time in the saddle without destroying my personal life. Did it change or did I just mis read it?


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

i think you misread it. I remember thinking there is no way I am going to ride before work...i start at 530am and the time after work is getting shorter. I rode about 28 hours in September so it would be a challenge to get up to 20 per week. I keep breaking stuff on my bike so I don't know if I can do this. Going to try though


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Yeah, that is a hard one especially with the short days. Its hard to get any time in during the week. I do 35 - 38 hr in a good month. 60 in 3 weeks this time of year not gonna happen. I've done some that I knew I wouldn't finish anyway. This one is very doable:
http://app.strava.com/challenges/bmc-79-mile-challenge


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Is there a link to this mystery challenge?


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Strava Challenge


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I had 39 hours in September so I would have to more than double the pace to do 20 / week for 3 weeks. I can't see me doing that amount of time at the pace I try to ride when I am out now, I would have to do at least half the time at slow crusing speed to survive it. Do you think that would have any negative effects, riding slow for 10 hours a week with 10 hours at my normal pace? 

I think it's possible for me to get it in, I start my rides at 4 or 4:30am and home by 5:30 or a bit after 6 now. If weather permitted I could do 10 hours during the week and split the remaining 10 hours over the two weekend days, but I am sure I would have to add some somewhere due to weather cancellations.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

2 hr/day M-F and 5 hr/day on the weekends would do it. If its that important for you to complete the challenge, I dont anything wrong with an easy pace. Maybe alternate hard/easy days. Where do you live that you ride at 4am? I could but blah. Cold and dark. Cant get that enthused.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Iowa, I ride by head light, dark the entire time. There's less cars out (almost none till the end of the ride) and it's the only way I can get any riding time in - everyone in the house is asleep when I leave, wife is just up drinking coffee when I get back, the boys are getting up shortly after I return so I don't miss any time with the family. If it's nice out in the morning I get to see shooting stars, and lots of wild life. It's pretty cool some mornings but I dress for it. As long as it's mid 30's or above I am ok for a couple hours. 

I think I am going to go for it and see what happens.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Thats awesome. Go for it! I'm away on a business trip all next week, so I didnt even consider it. What is worse is the easy 79 mi in a day challenge I'm away visiting family all 3 days. Oh well.


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

3 words-
*custom beer stein *

I'm doing it!


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

scottma said:


> Strava Challenge





OK, I assumed that was for cyclocross only. I have a 200 miler planned for the 28th if the weather holds.:thumbsup:


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey, I'm signed up for the 79 mile challenge also - it will feel easy after this one I think. 

I've decided my physical goal here will be weight loss - perfect with for my low intensity high hour rides during the challange. Once I get a 20 hour for the week in obvious reach I'll throw in my normal rides so I don't loose strength. Should be able to drop some pounds riding at a fat burning pace.


----------



## jrabenaldt (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm going to try the 79 mile challenge also. I had a route already planned for that Saturday anyway so I'll just extend it 10 miles or so and it will fit right in.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

60 hour challenge results for me - 13% there - 8 hours and 13 minutes - first place in the country as of now but that won't last long. It's hard to ride that slow but I wanted to try to save some juice for tomorrow and wanted to maximize time in the saddle, it wasn't too bad really. This made my first century ride at 109 miles. Previous longest was 50 miles.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Srode said:


> 60 hour challenge results for me - 13% there - 8 hours and 13 minutes - first place in the country as of now but that won't last long. It's hard to ride that slow but I wanted to try to save some juice for tomorrow and wanted to maximize time in the saddle, it wasn't too bad really. This made my first century ride at 109 miles. Previous longest was 50 miles.



Congratz on your first century and on being 1st! I am 312th rank last I looked, keeping up with wearing the HR monitor ever day is going to be the biggest challenge I can tell already


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

wesb321 said:


> Congratz on your first century and on being 1st! I am 312th rank last I looked, keeping up with wearing the HR monitor ever day is going to be the biggest challenge I can tell already


Thanks! I'm down to 5 in the US now and 17th overall, but 3rd in my age group. More time in the saddle tomorrow, not sure how well it wll go though, not too sore now but tomorrow morning may be different. I have a Cubscout hike in the afternoon too. 

The HR Moniter is a bit of a pain, I forget it until I head out the door half the time, then go back and get it.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Srode said:


> Thanks! I'm down to 5 in the US now and 17th overall, but 3rd in my age group. More time in the saddle tomorrow, not sure how well it wll go though, not too sore now but tomorrow morning may be different. I have a Cubscout hike in the afternoon too.
> 
> The HR Moniter is a bit of a pain, I forget it until I head out the door half the time, then go back and get it.



Rad, get some sleep.. 59 more days to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Put in a second Century today - 102 miles - total 16 hrs 21 minutes, 27% of the way there. I think tomorrow is a recovery day - no riding. Off to a Cub Scount hike this afternoon - hopefully cub scouts don't hike too far or fast!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Half way through with 31 hours so far, 5th place overall. A cold front moved through today and morning temps are around freezing - probably not going to get the hours in this weekend that I did last.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Srode said:


> Half way through with 31 hours so far, 5th place overall. A cold front moved through today and morning temps are around freezing - probably not going to get the hours in this weekend that I did last.



Rain and freezing temps already hit here. I was slowly making way higher thru the ranks but weather dictates.. .


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

First rider crossed the 60 hour mark already, WOW! It will probably be next weekend for me at the rate I am going, no more vacation days will get burned on it so just a long day tomorrow and early morning rides next week, then finish it off Saturday morning if the weather holds.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Made it across the 60 hour mark this morning - 9th rider overall to finish. 2nd person in my age group and 2nd in my weight group. Lost 8 lbs in exactly 2 weeks of riding to get to 60 so once I take some recovery time I should be a little better on hills anyway!


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Congratz!



My riding has tapered off so hard I pretty much have dropped the ball on this one. The first week was very windy and as soon as it gets dark which is early now the cold starts in.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

This time of year is tough to get that much time in - I had more than half of my hours in the dark and the last week was all with tempertures around or below freezing - cold toes and 4 hour rides aren't fun.


----------

